# SRAM-Schaltungsprobleme



## alphatier119 (8. Mai 2011)

Hey,
hab mir von Radon das Slide 8.0 AM 140 gekauft, mit SRAM-Schaltungskomponenten. 

Lt. Datenblatt müsste es das X9 Schaltwerk sein, de facto steht jedoch X0 auf´m Schaltwerk... (evtl. umgelabelt?!) 
Jedenfalls schaltet das Schaltwerk deutlich zu langsam, woran könnte das liegen?! Inbesondere die unterschiedlichen Schaltzeiten sind extrem nervig... Manche Gänge gehen wirklich schnell rein, andere hingegen kaum! Hab schon versucht die Schaltungseinstellungen zu ändern, aber ich schaffe es nicht, die Schaltzeiten einheitlich einzustellen! 

Dachte schon ich hätte die Schaltung falsch eingestellt, war auch schon in einer Fahrradfachwerkstatt und die konnten mir auch nicht weiterhelfen und meinten, dass es bei SRAM "normal" wäre, dass diese nicht so schnell schaltet(?!). 

Was meint ihr dazu?!
Danke für die Hilfe...


----------



## chrisNOM (8. Mai 2011)

Hast du das Rad neu gekauft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alphatier119 (8. Mai 2011)

Hallo Chris!

Ja, das Rad habe ich neu gekauft. Also da sollte keiner dran rumgeschraubt haben...

Danke für die Antwort!

MfG


----------



## chrisNOM (8. Mai 2011)

laut Radon gibt es doch gar kein 140AM 8.0 dies jahr ?


----------



## alphatier119 (8. Mai 2011)

Hast Recht, hab´ noch ein Vorjahresmodell bekommen...


----------



## donprogrammo (10. Mai 2011)

Das Schaltwerk ist nicht umgelabelt, sondern ein XO Schaltwerk, und damit eins der Qualitativ besten und teuersten.

Da die Erfahrungsmäßig sauber und schnell schalten, sollte man mal überprüfen, ob das Schaltauge gerade ist, die Zugführung in ordnung, die Schalthebel wirklich von SRAM, welche Kette und welche Ritzel drauf sind und ob das Schaltwerk richtig eingestellt ist.


----------

